# Please help! Hyd. on Ford 1300



## tef (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here and I like this forum. I already need yalls help. I have a Ford 1300 and I'm having hydraulic probs., real sluggish after it gets warm or hot. Several people have suggested cleaning the screen (filter) but I do not know where it is. I've looked and have taken a few things apart investigating, but no luck. Can someone please explain to me how to access this filt.? Thanks for any help.


----------



## tef (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry, see where it says to post in brand specific forum, will post there, thanks


----------



## Farmjames (Jan 25, 2016)

Do you know anything about the starter safety switch like where it is ?

James


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Farmjames, welcome to the tractor forum.

The transmission safety switch (for starting the engine with trans in neutral) is usually located inside the transmission under the transmission cover. You should see 2 wires coming out of the top of the trans cover. Trace these wires to a connector and jumper them on the engine side to see if the starter will crank.


----------



## Farmjames (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you I pulled the little cover off the top of the gear shifters and there looks to be one wire coming out and that's it and that wire is connected by a snack connector to the wires running down the side of the trans but it was only one wire (red)


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

OK, if you have only one wire to the safety switch, it must complete a ground circuit. Touch the wire to a good ground and see if it will crank.


----------



## wingit9282msn.com (Jun 10, 2020)

tef said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I like this forum. I already need yalls help. I have a Ford 1300 and I'm having hydraulic probs., real sluggish after it gets warm or hot. Several people have suggested cleaning the screen (filter) but I do not know where it is. I've looked and have taken a few things apart investigating, but no luck. Can someone please explain to me how to access this filt.? Thanks for any help.


I just acquired a 1300. hydraulic screen on left side of engine, on back end of hyd pump. remove one bolt, carefully remove end cap( has o ring ) should be screen & spring in there. clean screen with solvent & replace.


----------

